# 4K TV's



## Gizmo (5/2/15)

So I have had a TV crisis lately. August last year I purchased Sansui 65" LED TV. Which was great in terms of picture quality but it had terrible response time. Sharri didn't notice it as much as me but yea it had lag. Anyway 1 month ago it started to develop some backlighting issues specially on the bottom left of the panel had a black mark. So its in for "repairs".

Trust me do not buy Sansui HIFI brand rubbish, I was nervous when I pulled out my card to buy it and had a feeling something might go wrong, and yup it did.. If I could go back I would have saved up a bit more and bought a better brand.

Anyway when it gets back that can apparently take up to 21 days. So I was thinking once I get back I was going to sell and maybe go for a smaller 4K TV.

I realize there really isn't much content out for 4K, only 4K compatible blurays are only coming now. Streaming 4K with my 10MB line wont happen either. But future proofing is never a bad idea.

What should I do? Worth it? Not worth it?


----------



## RezaD (5/2/15)

Not worth buying. By the time that 4k content is prolific there will be better models and it will be cheaper.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yiannaki (5/2/15)

@Gizmo I have also experienced this 'lag' you refer to bud. Especially with first person shooters. 

The sagamer forum has gone into quite a bit of discussion regarding this topic. If I'm not mistaken, the best results were achieved on plasma TVs. 

I personally would not go for a 4k tv right now. It wouldn't be all that useful as no content is available in that resolution. Also by the time 4k content is readily available, the technology will cost less and so right now, you'll be paying premium rate for something you won't be able to fully utilise.


----------



## Silver (5/2/15)

Giz, i have a 50 inch Samsung Plasma - series 5 (not the top of the range)
Bought it 5 years ago at Dion wired

I mainly use it to watch DSTV, so when i was in the shop i asked them to put on DSTv and feed it to all their TVs. They had about 30 different models picking up the same signal. I walked around for about half an hour and my TV had by far the best image to my eye. I didnt know what its specs were but i tested it against a few others on the channels i watch and mine came out on tops

I then found out that it was a plasma and that plasmas have very little lag and great for when things move around the screen. My tv has such a warm lovely picture. My friends often say wow, thats such a nice image. 

And not a single problem since I got it. Nothing, just works superbly all the time. It doesnt have all the fancy features or smart tv gadgets or any of that, but the picture quality makes my eyes happy

Conclusion - i think samsung plasmas are great

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (5/2/15)

There's no commercial 4K material, so 4K is pretty pointless.

"But it upscales yada yada..." bull.

Its exactly like when we were bound to 720P material, your 1080p TV was doing nothing to improve the piic. It cant - you can only show what was produced, so if your material is 720p, then you will only see 720P.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (5/2/15)

4k material is not close, believe me.


----------



## crack2483 (6/2/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> There's no commercial 4K material, so 4K is pretty pointless.
> 
> "But it upscales yada yada..." bull.
> 
> Its exactly like when we were bound to 720P material, your 1080p TV was doing nothing to improve the piic. It cant - you can only show what was produced, so if your material is 720p, then you will only see 720P.


As far as I'm aware (and I could be completely wrong) DSTV's HD is still not 1080p.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (6/2/15)

crack2483 said:


> As far as I'm aware (and I could be completely wrong) DSTV's HD is still not 1080p.



I also think it's still 720p. Unless they've changed very recently, but I don't think they have


----------



## Tom (6/2/15)

Wait. Rather buy a Samsung. My first choice. LED tho.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gizmo (6/2/15)

Thanks for the input, I think I may hold back then.


----------



## Silver (6/2/15)

Yip, to my knowledge, DSTV's HD channels are 720p - not 1080


----------



## Snape of Vape (6/2/15)

DSTV is 1080i.

I won't even consider getting a 4K TV, you might use it once with the 4K disc you get, but that's about it.
Personally have a Samsung LED at home and I'm happy as can be


----------



## rogue zombie (6/2/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> DSTV is 1080i.



Ya, which is 720P


----------



## rogue zombie (6/2/15)

Okay no wait lol, apperently 1080i and 720P are technically different.

My bad


----------



## Alex (6/2/15)

I have an LG plasma 720p that's very old now, used in the bedroom for Dstv and with the media player. Still great.

And an LG LED backlight Model in the lounge. Almost never watch it.

99% of the time things are viewed on all the PC's here.


Message sent via tapatalk


----------



## Snape of Vape (6/2/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Okay no wait lol, apperently 1080i and 720P are technically different.
> 
> My bad



Haha, yes technically 1080i would be 540p, as interlaced vs progressive scanning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noddy (6/2/15)

I have a 42" Sansui LCD, bought just before the 2007 Rugby World Cup. Still using it today, everyday, and not one single problem to date.
Sorry, just a bit of useless info.

But because of this Sansui of me, Im considering another Sansui.... 
But Samsungs can be bought for good prices..


----------



## crack2483 (6/2/15)

Noddy said:


> I have a 42" Sansui LCD, bought just before the 2007 Rugby World Cup. Still using it today, everyday, and not one single problem to date.
> Sorry, just a bit of useless info.
> 
> But because of this Sansui of me, Im considering another Sansui....
> But Samsungs can be bought for good prices..


 I bought a 40" Highsense for the 2011 cup lol. Was still using an old 72cm weigh-a-ton tv and thought there was no ways I'm going to watch RWC on this thing. Still going strong to this day.


----------



## Paulie (6/2/15)

Im rocking the curved Samsung 55" and am loving it no lag and picture is exceptional and its not ultra hd

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (6/2/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> Haha, yes technically 1080i would be 540p, as interlaced vs progressive scanning.



I've never quite seen what inferlacing does, how it effects a picture. 

I use projectors a lot and I only ever use 720 or 1080p, depending on what the source's native res is.


----------



## free3dom (6/2/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I've never quite seen what inferlacing does, how it effects a picture.
> 
> I use projectors a lot and I only ever use 720 or 1080p, depending on what the source's native res is.



Interlaced can be quite noticeable when there is large movements in a single frame, because the edges of objects in the two interlacing frames don't line up.

This is what it looks like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (7/2/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I've never quite seen what inferlacing does, how it effects a picture.
> 
> I use projectors a lot and I only ever use 720 or 1080p, depending on what the source's native res is.




Its actually very simple to explain.

Interlaced will "update" every second line starting from the top of the screen working its way down, once it reaches the bottom, it will then do the remaining.
So 1, 3, 5, 7, 9, etc. Then 2, 4, 6, 8, etc

Progressive will do every line in sequence.
So 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, etc.

It gets a bit more technical, but this is the simplest way of explaining it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

